# Check this freaky deaky aquarium out



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

6 ft 55 gallon suspended aquarium with all accessories Victoria City, Victoria

i cant really understand the point of suspending it but hey weird is cool


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Suspended = extreme COOL factor

Nobody else would have one like it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess, seems like a good way to have a whoops lol , i can picture my kids swinging this big ole box of water lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

A unique design, maintenance nightmare. Canister takes away from the display as well unfortunately.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

gorgeous 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

don't think I could sleep well at night with that hanging in my place, I like em on the floor or a stand lol cool set-up though


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it's very cool!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

but $2500 for a 55 thats 6 feet that must be one skinny miny tank, , all the fish i have hit like 16" in length or more so i would have to change stratagies


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, but I'd want it bigger.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

like a floating 300 gallon


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

As soon as you go much bigger than 55 G you would have to start engineering your house with attachment points to support it! That's already nearly 460 pounds of water alone, with tank and any substrate/decorations it'll be over 500.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i seen ads for tanks like this in some aquarium magazines some years ago.


----------



## waxbytes (Jun 12, 2012)

Be neat looking with some Angelfish.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It's certainly easier to clean under the tank.


----------

